
New York Fed open sources their GDP growth forecasting model, Nowcasting - avyfain
https://github.com/FRBNY-TimeSeriesAnalysis/Nowcasting
======
avyfain
Associated blog post:
[http://libertystreeteconomics.newyorkfed.org/2018/08/opening...](http://libertystreeteconomics.newyorkfed.org/2018/08/opening-
the-toolbox-the-nowcasting-code-on-github.html)

